# Stand Pics.



## taycat (Jul 4, 2015)

need to build stand for model c 9" i bought from club.
at mo it's on solid old woodwork bench i got when local school stopped teaching tech stuff.
came with cast iron legs that bolt to open ended tray with box sect welded to it to hold motor.
when on legs bed is level with my armpits and im 5'11 so don't know how big guy who had it was.
looking for ideas for stand if you would be good enough to post pics pls.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 4, 2015)

Nothing fancy, just an angle iron frame , wood top covered with 1/8" metal. The lathe was on it when I bought it home from work. It's probably the original stand from the 40's.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jul 4, 2015)

I made my stand from 2" black pipe for the legs and 3 x 3 x 1/4 angle iron for the top and bottom of the legs with steel plates where the lathe legs sit. I have mine extra high because i don't like to bend over and i can see what i am doing better.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jul 10, 2015)

I copied mine from an old Popular Mechanics article I found online:


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah, depending on how tall you are, the 28" dimension may be a little short for many of us.
Instead of using 2 x 6 lumber for the top, use two layers of 3/4" Fir or Baltic Birch plywood.
Last, leave the bolts loose on the tailstock end of the bed, this will keep the bed from getting a "twist" in it over time.
Now, if your bed has a twist in it, then you have to shim and pull down the bolts  on the tailstock end of the bed to remove the twist.


----------

